# Sure I'll be your chauffeur for the evening.... For $700+



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Dropped off some girls at Drake concert, they were so shocked to have a white driver that they basically begged me to pick them up after the concert and take them to Beverly Hills.

So I dropped my card and she texted me while still in the car so I would have her number.

About 10pm she texts me and says she needs to be picked up at 11.

I go there, meet up, she requests the ride and I proceed to drive her and her friends around for 5h (including wait time)


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

And it was actually supposed to be an SUV... So I sent support an email to see if they'd adjust the fare.



> Good morning. I had quite the long fare last night and this morning ended up being a 5h wait and return , and wait etc.
> 
> Picked up from VZ Wireless Amphitheater in Irvine during surge and drove around this group for the better part of 5h, from Irvine to Costa Mesa to Tustin to Newport Beach to Anaheim and then a 2h wait and then one more stop to a nearby hotel.
> 
> ...


Before she got in









After she got in


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

wtf..

even if you got a 1 star it's still hella worth it...damns he's gonna flip ape shit when she gets the bill..by then you've already split


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Her dad is a music producer and her friend with her is a fashion model... I don't think they're going to flip... 

It's not their money anyway


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

nice nice, i bet having a 2015 suburban also helps 
now if you can only turn those girls into regulars you'd be golden


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

That is what we call a "whale" in the cab business.

Nice work sir!

Edit: So happy to have a white driver? LOL WTF?


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

WOW!! Nice!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

You son of ***** nice gig. You turned a simple fare into a charter.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

That one fare will cover the truck payment this month.


----------



## UberOrlDriver (Sep 3, 2014)

High 5


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Just realized ubers cut of that is pushing 200$


----------



## TaninLa (Aug 4, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Edit: So happy to have a white driver? LOL WTF?


Even funnier since they were going to see non-American half-black Drake!

Still, good fare!


----------



## Art (Jun 18, 2014)

Nice one!

Now keep an eye on that so uber doesn't adjust it without telling you. 
Happen to a lot of drivers at the jay-z concert


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

Nice work. Well, you have her number now too. You should follow up with a thank you and let her know you be happy to drive them around again if the need arises.

Hopefully they will be regulars for you.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Just realized ubers cut of that is pushing 200$


Yeaaah...


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

You used uber. I would have told them cash or nothing.


----------



## Nova (Sep 3, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> That is what we call a "whale" in the cab business.
> 
> Nice work sir!
> 
> Edit: So happy to have a white driver? LOL WTF?


I got that several times, too. One guy called his business partner yelling he had a white driver. Yelling. Really

It may help explain in part why so many of the brown and black Uber drivers I have ridden with - all of whom I rated 5 for courtesy, clean car, good driving - had ratings much lower (4.6 to 4.7) than mine (4.92).

When I use Uber now I tip between $5 and $10 and explain why. I keep getting guys who bought or leased cars before the rate cuts in DC and they now feel stuck.

#UberLies

#UberXploits

YMMV

.


----------

